# Spicy Buffalo Dip



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

1 pound velvetta cheese/cut into 1/2 inch cubes
1 cup sour cream
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 cup blue cheese crumbles
2 green onions/sliced

Mix cheese/sour cream/and pepper in bowl. Microwave on high 5 minutes or until cheese is melted. Stir after 3 minutes. Stir in remaining ingredients. Serve with celery and/or carrot sticks. And chicken wings.


----------

